# Undelivered packages



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

I was wondering what you all do when you get undeliverable packages? Do you return them the same day? If so why?

I wonder because I don't, and here is my reason; I dont get paid to do that. No where in my 1099 contract does it state that I am obligated to return them the same day. Once I am finished delivering everything that is possible for them, I am off the clock.

It seems like amazon keeps this part vague for a reason. If you ask HAL, aka flex supportbot, it will insist that you do it the same day. But if you talk to a customer service rep, usually they will admit that you can also take the package back the next day, or even the next week without any repercussion. Yes you will get an email about not returning that package, but once it ends up back with them, you are fine.

I think in the future they might try and change this, but for now, there is a bit of slack that you as an employee have, that amazon doesnt want you to really know about.

I just wanted to point this out for others who live in a large area like the IE, where sometimes I would have to drive about 50 miles sometimes to get back to the fulfillment center.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I hardly have undeliverable I will call or text the customer or sometimes research to find the correct address but if there ever is one I take back the same day 

You should be able to deduct miles I know not the same but how far do you live from the warehouse?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

In my case taking it back right away is not a pain. I live north of my warehouse and I always deliver south so I normally pass my warehouse on the way home. There is only one city north of my warehouse and when I deliver there I deliver everything. Thankfully its almost always all houses so I dont risk much. 

I prefer to return them same day for a few reasons. Number one I want people to get their stuff. If the evening go back driver can get it to them great. Two I dont want to clutter my car with packags. Third I still have days where I dont get a block or go to work my other job so I may not make it back for a while.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd be careful with that as we had a guy deactivated from our warehouse for doing that too many times. And you're contracted to work for amazon at minimum the length of your block


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> Yes you will get an email about not returning that package, but once it ends up back with them, you are fine.


I choose not to believe this, and given the lack of recourse when getting the boot, it's not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

What would you mark the package as?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kevrun said:


> What would you mark the package as?


Well you already marked it undeliverable. When it tells you to return to the warehouse you would mark "Im at the location but my GPS isnt working"


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I asked a worker at the warehouse about this one time. She said if you don't return them same day, you will get an angry email and it will count as a "ding" against you. If you get too many "dings" you get deactivated. But you should be able to get away with it a couple times. Just don't get carried away.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

chopstick said:


> I asked a worker at the warehouse about this one time. She said if you don't return them same day, you will get an angry email and it will count as a "ding" against you. If you get too many "dings" you get deactivated. But you should be able to get away with it a couple times. Just don't get carried away.


Very true!


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

well i've done it 7 times and i drive every sat sun and mon pretty consistently. I think the worker at the warehouse doesnt know what he is talking about.

But of course, do what you all think is safe...


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I return undeliverable packages the same day, I don't want to be responsible for the contents. If some prick bashes my windows out, in fact I want to offer said prick. As little incentive as little as possible to wonder what's in my vehicle.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> I think the worker at the warehouse doesnt know what he is talking about.


Or simply all warehouses are not the same. Rules can vary


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Or simply all warehouses are not the same. Rules can vary


The rules might, but the way the app is setup remains the same. If they leave marks on your account, that is programmed and not interchangeable. They arent doing half on paper with different rules at each warehouse, and the other half on the app. I have no doubt that a warehouse worker can get you deactivated, I just dont think that what the worker said was true.


----------

